# Well that makes a difference



## e hilton (Jun 11, 2019)

I had noticed that some of you guys were posting stuff at really odd hours.  I know some are in Calif which explains odd behavior but not odd hours.  :}  So finally i looked at my 'preferences' and it showed my location as Dublin Ireland.


----------



## cda (Jun 11, 2019)

Boy you must be drinking some good Irish stuff, not to know where you are at.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 11, 2019)

cda, 
Nah, it's the cheap stuff, It starts with "Crown" and ends with 
Royal!"


----------



## e hilton (Jun 11, 2019)

My wife just got back from 10 days in dublin and cork.  They did exciting things like the Waterford crystal factory, the Titanic memorial (its last port of call was in Cubh), Blarney castle...  i asked about Jamison, Bushmills, Guiness ... and got a blank stare.


----------

